# Keychain error [solved]

## orange_juice

Hallo,

I am currently receiving the following message from keychain:

```
keychain 2.7.1 ~ http://www.funtoo.org

 * Found existing ssh-agent: 12191

 * Found existing gpg-agent: 12188

 * Adding 1 ssh key(s): /home/<user>/.ssh/id_dsa

 * Error: Problem adding; giving up
```

What could be wrong in this situation?

```
ls -la .ssh

total 52

drwx------  2 <user> <group>  4096 Oct  5 10:06 .

drwxr-xr-x 62 <user> <group> 12288 Oct 18 04:11 ..

-rw-------  2 <user> <group>   134 Oct 18 03:26 agent-***

-rw-------  2 <user> <group>   134 Oct 18 03:26 agent-***-tty2

-rw-r--r--  1 <user> <group>   603 Apr 28 14:28 authorized_keys

-rw-------  1 <user> <group>    49 Aug 27  2009 config

-rw-------  1 <user> <group>   744 May 19  2009 id_dsa

-rw-------  1 <user> <group>   944 May 19  2009 id_dsa.keystore

-rw-------  1 <user> <group>   604 May 19  2009 id_dsa.pub

-rw-------  1 <user> <group>  6161 Oct  8 21:43 known_hosts
```

I would appreciate your help.

Kind regards,

orange_juiceLast edited by orange_juice on Mon Oct 18, 2010 1:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Etal

Have you tried running ssh-add manually?

```
$ ssh-add /home/<user>/.ssh/id_dsa ; echo $?
```

----------

## orange_juice

Thanx for the prompt answer!

Actually, I upgraded the kernel and it works as usual ...  :Very Happy: 

I am not sure if this is related but the news are very good.

I hope I will not see any change!

Kind regards,

orange_juice

----------

## buptwugh

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you tried running ssh-add manually? 
> 
> $ ssh-add /home/<user>/.ssh/id_dsa ; echo $?
> ...

 

HI, Etal. I also get 

```

 * keychain 2.7.1 ~ http://www.funtoo.org

 * Found existing ssh-agent: 2567

 * Found existing gpg-agent: 4032

 * Adding 1 ssh key(s): .ssh/id_rsa

 * Error: Problem adding; giving up

```

But I can run

```

$ ssh-add /home/<user>/.ssh/id_dsa ; echo $?

```

this code return 0, and ssh-add success.

----------

## slackline

Old thread but I just encountered this problem.

I had to kill the ssh-agent process and re-run keychain and everything was back to normal.

```

ssh-agent -k

keychain --agents ssh ~/.ssh/id_rsa

keychain --agents ssh ~/.ssh/id_ed25519

```

----------

